# Which T5 bulb?



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok I have found 2 different T5 bulbs that i think will do, but not sure which one to get, i want it to look natrual , not to pink not to blue. here are the two bulbs which do you guys prefer.

http://www.reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/104032.html

http://www.reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/104046.html

-Thanks in adavance, Scottc


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Either one of those is a good choice. Most people on here seem to be using the GE bulbs and really like them.


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

Takashi Amano said, and science too, that if you use lamps with lower colour temperature than 5000K you will get reddish tint, with >5000K will have goode greens, with >10000K bluish tint (pale). 
Best is 7000-8000K like in a shallow stream in tropics. 
ANY T5 HO *with index 865 or 965 *is excellent. 
One more choice - Aqua Medic Ocean Wite 10000K with spectrum graph Exactly (!) like ADA's T8 lamps 8000K. 
Arcadia Freshwater 8000K is very good too. 
Be Avare! T8 6000K NOT the same as T5 6400K! If you make aquascape with T5 865/965, and later turn on T8 6000K you WILL think that your tank is collapsed... looking just awful! But tank IS the same! Take care to have T5 6500K...


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, well i settled and bought the GE 6500K, im hoping for the best. I didnt go with the aquamedics beacause of a few bad reviews. I'll let you guys know when the bulbs come it.

-Scottc


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

heyman said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, well i settled and bought the GE 6500K, im hoping for the best. I didnt go with the aquamedics beacause of a few bad reviews. I'll let you guys know when the bulbs come it.
> 
> -Scottc


You wont be let down with this choice! After my AquaMedic 10,000k/Planta bulbs all burned out within 4-6 months(all 8 of them!), I replaced all my bulbs with AquaMedic Planta bulbs because I got them cheap. Here I am another 5 months down the road and 4 of the 8 had burned out, and most of my plants under the Planta bulbs look bleached out, are stretching for light, or have just plain died.

So I bought the GE 6500K bulbs. I replaced 4 bulbs (one side of my fixture) with the 6500k bulbs, and moved all the rest of the working Planta bulbs to the other side of the fixture. I powered that thing on after replacing them... HOLY CRAP! I was BLINDED. I could stare at the Planta bulbs all day long and my eyes would be fine, but those GE 6500 bulbs are INTENSE. I'd compare them to metal halide intensity.

When I had the planta bulbs in my tank, the only perling I saw on my plants was on the moss growing on the return, which was 5 inches from the light fixture. I put those GE bulbs in and literally every plant on the GE side of the tank was pearling within 2 minutes.

I'd also say the color of the GE bulbs is more pleasing. It's just right. Not too blue, but not to yellow. I'd say it's a yellowish white color.

Since adding these bulbs I've noticed the following in my plants:
-Ludwigia cuba has BRIGHT red tips 
-A. gracialis went from pale brown to almost a flourscent red color, internod space is at least half of what it was before
-P. stellata started growing again, and growing red at that.
-Hygro polysperma has pink crowns and grows around an inch a day (going to be replacing it with something soon)
-Rotala 'vietnam' looks like Rotala 'vietnam', not some skanky/lanky dark green plant that was on the verge of death

From now on I will use these bulbs. Hopefuly they will last a good bit longer than the Aquamedic bulbs do.

Sorry if I rambled a lot, I just haven't seen my tank look this nice since... well... it's never looked this nice.

Does anyone know of a source of 10,000k bulbs that aren't made by AquaMedic? I'd like to stagger 6500k and 10,000k bulbs. I think that'd be the perfect spectrum.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea Gumby, those bulbs are bright i can feel the heat right when i turn it on. I havent tried it on plants yet though. I do have a question for you, on your bulb does it say ecolux? because thats what mine says, and i know people saying they have starcoats? made by GE.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, mine are Ecolux bulbs. You won't be let down with these bulbs. My tank is looking amazing. I've never seen such bright reds.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If you have a planted tank the 6000K (the first link) has the better emissions.


----------

